

Ask HN: Sweet.io An open micro-blogging platform driven by its users - bcambel
http://signup.sweet.io

======
LinaLauneBaer
_We do not care about your email address and we will not share it with
anyone._

Except with <http://launchrock.com> ?

~~~
bcambel
What is the problem with launchrock?

~~~
LinaLauneBaer
I have no problems with LaunchRock. But your text implies that you not sharing
an entered e-mail address with anyone although you are sharing it with
LaunchRock.

~~~
bcambel
Do you have info that LR using emails for their own ?

~~~
jaymstr
Jameson from LaunchRock. We don't email our customers' users.

------
lewispb
Show HN a product, not a meaningless LaunchRock page.

~~~
bcambel
I changed into ask hn. How is this?

------
pie
LaunchRock page.

~~~
bcambel
Is there a problem having a launchrock page? Do you thinl that i misuse
something?

~~~
paulgb
No, but from the submission title people expect a product, not a landing page.

~~~
bcambel
I'm sorry. Changed the title to ask hn. More logical?

~~~
paulgb
Ask HN is usually for specific questions. Your best bet is to build the site,
and _then_ do a "Show HN" post. Good luck!

~~~
bcambel
Thanks for the help Paul

